# Doing buck service this fall??



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone on here ever do buck service with their bucks? I'm considering it this next season. All my heard was negative for diseases. I want it done here, so any suggestions on the do's and don't's? I do want to require any doe considering coming to have proof of documentation of negative testing results. I wasn't going to require that but I had it done, and don't want to take the risk of diseased animals coming here. It is pretty inexpensive too, and if they need help doing that, I can point them to the lady who helped me. Would you also do a check on hooves etc.. Since I really don't want hoof rot here? Anything else? I'm primarily doing this because there really isn't any farms around my area that offer this service, but I know there are people with goats in my area.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How are you going to handle people bringing yearling or 2 year old does when CAE has been known to not show up until 3 years of age or more? Same with Johnes. What about owners tracking in E-Coli, Cryptosporidium, Salmonella, etc., on their shoes or clothes, and you unknowingly picking it up and transferring it into your pens? What about people who do not tag their animals and show you a testing certificate for one animal, but it is really another animal that your buck is breeding? What about Brucellosis, Q-Fever, Toxoplasmosis, pink-eye, Leptospirosis, or any number of other things that can be brought onto your farm?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Well first, CAE can and will show up in positive kids.... so will Cl, and Johnes....
E-Coli, Cryptosporidium, Salmonella are not common at all, and you can get salmonella and E-Coli from an egg or tomato, a salad, etc.

Tags are not normally on dairy goats (she has dairy goats), they are tattooed. So look at the tattoo to see if it matches the test.

Brucellosis, Q-Fever, Toxoplasmosis, Leptospirosis, again, not common. Pink eye however is somewhat common, but you can bring it back even going to the feed store. Along with any other contagious disease, you can bring it back from someone elses house, a feed store, grocery store, etc.

As far as hoof rot, that is bacterial, and can happen in wet weather, not really a disease exactly. 


I actually DO offer buck service, to clean tested does only. I ask to see the papers, if they have not yet been tested, I will have them wait until the results are back (unless I know the people and they have a clean herd). They bring the does they want bred, and my buck breeds them and they load their does up and I write up a memo, and off they go.

If they have a large number they want to breed to my buck, I have them sign a contract, and they take my buck to their house. They pay a service fee for every doe they want bred, then they take my buck. Once they know all the does got bred I will write up memos for the does. 
I don't get cheated on how many does my buck bred, because they win nothing if they don't tell me if they bred some extra does because they wouldn't get a memo, and thus, no registered kids. And a memo NEEDS the buck owners signature.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am considering doing buck services this fall with my registered Nigerian Dwarf buck. I've already seen a large number of ads looking for breeding services of a Nigerian or Pygmy buck. 

I will do strictly driveway breedings only. I have a 10x10 pen that I will set up next to the driveway. None of my goats ever go as far as the driveway, so it is safe ground to have a strange goat on for a short period of time. I know it is inconvenient for the doe's owner to have to run her down here on her heat, but it is safer for my buck.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have registered stock. 2 of my does could be and the buckling could be as well. I think I do like the idea of the driveway breeding though. I'm not expecting a big cliental, but if I get a few here and there, that should work out. I'll just be careful. Also, about the tattooing, can unregistered stock have that done? We've had quite a few goat thefts, and thefts in general, so maybe that would be a good ID for my clan to have too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I tattoo all my livestock, registered or not. That way if any animal that has ever been on my farm gets stolen (from me or another person who bought one of my animals), police can check for my tattoo. 
Basically it is a pair of pliers that has interchangeable letters and numbers made from needles, and you use a tattoo ink paste to put into the freshly made letters from the needles, that makes a tattoo.
You can use a tattoo machine and free hand the tattoos as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ADGA will also send and file an ID certificate for any goat, regardless of breed or purebred status. Once they are tattooed you can use the form below to get one. They're kind of like the title to your car...just a proof of ownership. All of my pack wethers have these ID certificates.
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=89&func=fileinfo&id=26


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I tattoo all my livestock, registered or not. That way if any animal that has ever been on my farm gets stolen (from me or another person who bought one of my animals), police can check for my tattoo.
> Basically it is a pair of pliers that has interchangeable letters and numbers made from needles, and you use a tattoo ink paste to put into the freshly made letters from the needles, that makes a tattoo.
> You can use a tattoo machine and free hand the tattoos as well.


Do you get it at a feed store, or online? I'll look on the Jeffers website. This is a very good idea


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> ADGA will also send and file an ID certificate for any goat, regardless of breed or purebred status. Once they are tattooed you can use the form below to get one. They're kind of like the title to your car...just a proof of ownership. All of my pack wethers have these ID certificates.
> http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=89&func=fileinfo&id=26


Oh good, this is good to know. I'll get right on it this week


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I offer stud service and do as mentioned above by lil bits I'm happy to help other herds as paying it forward because some others helped me when I couldn't own a buck for years!


----------



## redhillgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Do you get it at a feed store, or online? I'll look on the Jeffers website. This is a very good idea


Hoeggers sells kits that have tool boxes with foam pieces cut to hold all your letters/numbers. If you're a little OCD or just like a place for everything it's a nice touch.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am going to offer stud service on a couple of my bucks this fall too. One thing I have heard of others doing is if the people have a large number of does and want to "lease" the buck they pay you the value of the buck (whatever you think it would cost to replace him), sign a contract, and take the buck and keep him until all of their does are serviced. Charging the value of the buck is basically like insurance so if he does die you still basically got "paid" for him.

Driveway breedings are the best, you don't have to worry about penning other does separately, feeding other does, or just the risk of having someone elses' animal on your property, since you never know what will happen to a goat while in your care. When people bring does to your place you can tell them you must look at her before she gets off the trailer to make sure she looks healthy. Feel her over for lumps or bumps, you can even check hooves for signs of rot, look for overly goopy eyes, dull hair coats, thin goats, pale eyelids. If you don't feel the doe is healthy enough to be on your property or healthy enough to be bred, you can always refuse service. 

Another thing to consider is will you offer a repeat breeding if the first doesn't take. Most people do, but this can also go back to is the doe healthy enough. If the doe comes back and looks horrible, skinny, wormy, etc. you can always refuse because most likely the doe didn't take due to poor health.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

All good things to consider Thank you all very much. I might just go with word of mouth advertisement this season, for the fact I am still a newbie goat owner. Take for instance I got my kinder buck in November, they all ran together and only 1 out of the 2 does got bred (still waiting for babies) the one that did not get bred had a severe copper deficiency, being a new goat owner I didn't know the redness of her coat color was because she was copper deficient, since that was the color when I got her. Her coat is now coming in a black color so she should be good to go next season. Still, much to learn.... I've already ordered the tatoo kit, now I'm hoping I'll be able to tatoo my standard does with elf ears...., oh boy this should be fun


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

elf eared animals you tattoo the tail


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> elf eared animals you tattoo the tail


Oh, that should even be more fun, but also more logical Thank you Stacey!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, you tattoo them either in the center of the tail, or in the tail web which is the thin skin connecting the side of the tail to their rear. If you lift the tail up it will stretch the skin making it easier to see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the tail is 10times easier in my opinion then the ears! wish we could tattoo tails on all goats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do all my ADGA registered Alpines in the tail web. Do other registries not allow that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I just looked at the applications, the Boer registries do not have a tail web option... so I guess it's just the dairy breeds registries that allow it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am thankful that there are people who will let me use their bucks. I don't have a large enough place and not enough does to own a buck. So being able to get buck service somewhere is wonderful. There will always be a need for people with only a couple does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ For sure, heck even people who have their own bucks might be looking for a new gene pool for a season. I have 2 different ladies that live a good 2-3 hours from me, they come up every other year to borrow one of my bucks.


----------

